# Where is the good source for on line TV buying?



## danielstallon (Sep 20, 2008)

I plan to buy a new TV for my new home. I am confused whether to buy lcd tv or plasma tv, which to buy ? I have surf various sites on the web & I find one site http://alatest.com/reviews/tv-reviews/c3-33/ for *TV reviews* where all TV reviews are there. Still I want to compare the prices with other sources.

Do you know any good sources for on line TV buying?


----------



## vreyens (Oct 25, 2001)

danielstallon said:


> I plan to buy a new TV for my new home. I am confused whether to buy lcd tv or plasma tv, which to buy ? I have surf various sites on the web & I find one site http://alatest.com/reviews/tv-reviews/c3-33/ for *TV reviews* where all TV reviews are there. Still I want to compare the prices with other sources.
> 
> Do you know any good sources for on line TV buying?


newegg
Barry


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have one of each, I have a Samsung 50" plasma, and a 42" Olivia LCD. Both work well, each has their strengths and weaknesses.

In general, you'll find that in a bright room the plasma will be better, but it also sucks down a lot more power. The LCD uses 125 watts, the plasma sucks up 400 watts. This is with both of them displaying a HD picture, figured that was the best way to test.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Personally prefer either DLP or LCD. Seen Samsung sets in curcuitcity and seem to like their picture the best. Dont care for plasma as they are most expensive and die after so many hours of running time. I say either the DLP or LCD.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've considered DLP, but I wanted to wall mount both of the sets, so that wasn't practical. If you don't go for LCD or Plasma, the DLP sets are the only other technology I'd consider. The standard projection sets suck as far as picture quality and viewing angle.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

We shipped plenty of LCD sets tonight at work . But i do beleive there are ways to wallmount LCD's..not 100% however. But i would go to curcuiticity (if they are around where you live) and look into the samsung sets. Great picture quality IMO.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi danielstallon,

Here are my $0.02 worth of information.

Wait until at least Black Friday (if possible) - i.e. the day after Thanksgiving, as prices on HDTVs are going to drop precipitously due to the bad economy (currently in a recession despite the denials - at least Paul Volcker says so!).

The website HDguru.com has a review of 125 HDTVs (2008 models) online - see the right-hand panel at the website for the link to the web page, and read the comments for the web page after the article down to the bottom. What is not evaluated is the color, contrast, etc. type features, but I found a review of those attributes for some of the TVs at CNet.com reviews for HDTVs to round out the information.

-- Tom

P.S. There is a pdf file at the end of the web page article before the comments below it at HDguru.com that can be downloaded. Also, in might be better to just wait until December as more and better features were forecast relative the the winning HDTV a one Samsung LN-46A950 which can be had online for about $2400 at Amazon.com vs. its list price of $3400. I always do a price comparison to shop online, and if Amazon is not in the list I check there also.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Plasma have a longer life than they used to. Plasma has a better picture from angles far off to the side if that is ever going to be an issue. Otherwise I did not notice any difference when I shopped. 

LCD and DLP have $300 lamps that have to be replaced about every 3 years


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

wacor said:


> LCD and DLP have $300 lamps that have to be replaced about every 3 years


I never heard of them at $300  . Dont think they charge that much for a lightbulb


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

new tech guy said:


> I never heard of them at $300  . Dont think they charge that much for a lightbulb


They are not a standard light bulb 

I see they came down in price. when I bought my tv a couple years ago every store I shopped at told me the cost was around $300

now they are about half that.

http://www.purelandsupply.com/Philips-DLP-TV-Bulbs.html

http://tech.yahoo.com/qa/20070831115921AANWQnI



> *Question and Answers*
> 
> *DLP rear projection TV bulb?* - jessica_62040 _How long are DLP bulbs lifespan I heard 3000 to 4000 hrs if this is true will they make a bulb that last longer or do they have 1 already out?_ *Best Answer:* On average it will last between 2 1/2-3 years. I don't see the manufactures making a bulb to last longer, $200-300 bucks depending on if you do it yourself, and they don't want to give up that cash cow. - neoaltro1


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

new tech guy said:


> Dont care for plasma as they are most expensive and die after so many hours of running time.


I glossed over this the first time, but just a comment here. Quoted life for plasma screens is 60,000 hours. Now, the realistic figure is generally agreed to be more like 30,000 hours. If you watch TV four hours a day every day, it'll take you 20 years to get to that 30,000 number. Clearly, the life of the plasma display isn't the real issue here, I doubt I'll have the set in 20 years!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

amrutha said:


> You Can purchase a new Westinghouse 37" 16:9 Wide LCD True 1080P HDTV for $829.00 at Mwave.com and you will get 5% Cash Back.


I'm going to assume this is SPAM, and it's a lousy price as well! 

I did a 30 second search and found a Toshiba for $779, and I'm sure I could do better: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...ffiliateID=NKa3hZyYoHA-B5xAz1sZLEMYYAWTyXpcWQ

Eight months ago I bought an Olivia 42" 1080p from Target for $899, and the prices have certainly improved in the meantime.


----------

